# Fish companions for dwarf green pike cichlid



## bruce7267ad (Apr 16, 2016)

So what are some?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

Dwarf pike? It will get big and nasty and overpower your tank. Unless u have 200+ gallons


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

That particular species doesn't get big but it does get nasty. You must have a big tank but compatible tank mates should be able to handle acidic water and be quite a bit bigger than the pike full grown and be able to hold its own


----------



## bruce7267ad (Apr 16, 2016)

I have a 125 with a lot of nooks and crannies. I hear rams are good


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, Rams are excellent snacks for _Crenicichla compressiceps_, though this species of Pike prefers small shrimp and worms. The fact that they are not primarily piscivores does not mean they won't eat fish. These fish are extremely aggressive with conspecifics, that is, their own kind. However, if you can find tank bred, the aggression is somewhat less. I would consider some large dithers, such as Buenos Aires Tetras or Giant Danios, maybe even Silver Dollars. That won't bring the Pike out of hiding though, as they are ambush predators, and as such their primary method of hunting involves staying out of sight most of the time.

The pH does not have to be acidic, they have been kept in slightly alkaline water with no ill effects. You don't mention whether you plan on keeping more than one. In a 125, you might be able to keep a pair or trio, but getting them to pair up is the hardest part of trying to breed this species, or so I'm told.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I agree, rams just aren't big enough and are too docile to hang with pike.


----------



## bruce7267ad (Apr 16, 2016)

O I just wanted one or two but wow I didn't remember them being so aggressive. I have to 1 inch vampire shrimp so it sounds like they would want to make a meal out of them as well?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah they would become an expensive shrimp dinner lol.


----------



## bruce7267ad (Apr 16, 2016)

O man.... so much for pike I guess. Thanks guys for your feedback!


----------

